# 2 Cabbage Salad TNT



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't feel like cooking? Make this it's filling and has lots of vitamins.
Take 1.2 head of white and the same of red cabbage, and slice thinly on your mandoline. First remove those old outer leaves. Clean off 1/2 lb. of small mushrooms, slice them thin, I use the white buttons. Cut 1/4 lb. of swiss cheese into thin strips.Place everything in a salad bowl. Combine the juice of 1 lemon 1 tea. of Dijon or yellow prepared mustard,salt and fresh cracked black pepper in a small bowl mix til blended add 1/4 cup evoo pour over your salad toss serve at room temp add some nice warm French or Italian bread and butter. My family loves this when I add some canned white navey beans to it.
Enjoy
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yummy! I should try this when hubby's not home. He won't eat anything without meat but the kids and I would enjoy this


----------



## kadesma (Nov 5, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Yummy! I should try this when hubby's not home. He won't eat anything without meat but the kids and I would enjoy this


 It's good  you could give him sausage and potatoes to make him happy
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nope, I'll just make it when he's away. Like tonight or tomorrow night


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

That sounds lovely Kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Nope, I'll just make it when he's away. Like tonight or tomorrow night


 Enjoy sweetie. You more than deserve it.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds lovely Kades


 It's hearty Kylie I feel it would make a nice lunch. French bread anyone?
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Enjoy sweetie. You more than deserve it.
> kades


 
I'll be making it for dinner tomorrow, thank you again 
I need a light supper for a change, think we'll even skip the bread and just have this


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have cannellini, barlotti, haricot and butter beans. Going to try one of them since you don't get navy beans here. I think haricot would be the closest thing since they make baked beans from them, which would you suggest?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I have cannellini, barlotti, haricot and butter beans. Going to try one of them since you don't get navy beans here. I think haricot would be the closest thing since they make baked beans from them, which would you suggest?


 I'd use the one you and the kids like best and one you don't have to run for.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> It's hearty Kylie I feel it would make a nice lunch. French bread anyone?
> kades



Cheers Kades, certainly nice for a lunch


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 6, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I'd use the one you and the kids like best and one you don't have to run for.
> kades


 
We like them all and I have a pantry shelf with only beans and pulses 
I'll try the haricot, Daniel likes small beans


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Made your salad earlier, intending to serve it for dinner. The kids ate the lot for lunch lol! It was good, I just got a small portion before they finished it. I made a smaller quantity than you do though since I could only find a pkt with a small red and white cabbage combo. It was enough for the 3 of us, the kids had loads! I will make it again for sure


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Made your salad earlier, intending to serve it for dinner. The kids ate the lot for lunch lol! It was good, I just got a small portion before they finished it. I made a smaller quantity than you do though since I could only find a pkt with a small red and white cabbage combo. It was enough for the 3 of us, the kids had loads! I will make it again for sure


 That's great I'm pleased you all like it.
kades


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 10, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Don't feel like cooking? Make this it's filling and has lots of vitamins.
> Take 1.2 head of white and the same of red cabbage, and slice thinly on your mandoline. First remove those old outer leaves. Clean off 1/2 lb. of small mushrooms, slice them thin, I use the white buttons. Cut 1/4 lb. of swiss cheese into thin strips.Place everything in a salad bowl. Combine the juice of 1 lemon 1 tea. of Dijon or yellow prepared mustard,salt and fresh cracked black pepper in a small bowl mix til blended add 1/4 cup evoo pour over your salad toss serve at room temp add some nice warm French or Italian bread and butter. My family loves this when I add some canned white navey beans to it.
> Enjoy
> kades



I will make this. Thank You so much


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> I will make this. Thank You so much


 



you're welcome please enjoy. I adore cabbage and use it as often as I can get away with it. Planning some red cabbage with dark brown sugar added Hope  to do it so it tastes like my Ma's.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

I too love the red cabbage Kades


----------

